# CSTimer Stackmat Inspection Help



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

I have tried many times but I can never get my Gen 4 to work with CSTimer inspection so that when I tap the timer, it runs the inspection countdown.
Here is an example: (0:10)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I have tried many times but I can never get my Gen 4 to work with CSTimer inspection so that when I tap the timer, it runs the inspection countdown.
> Here is an example: (0:10)


You can just use the spacebar to start inspection


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

My desk and monitor setup is very strange. I would like to figure this out


----------

